# New 20ga over under



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

Looking at purchasing a new ou 20ga here soon and I have narrowed it down to the browning 725 citori or the beretta silver pigeon 1. Both feel great. Opinions? Thoughts? Will be used mostly for dove hunting.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Me I like Brownings I own one its a Citori field grade nothing fancy but in a 12 ga 26'' barrels but both is good guns I paid 1200.00 for mine way back now there like 1700.00 Ive thought about selling it but my guns are hard to part with even since i'm not able to hunt any more


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

You can't go wrong with either gun IMO, both are fine field guns. It is really a matter of personal feel and which ever model feels and swings the best in your grasp is the right gun for you. Heck, If you like them both about the same you should buy your first choice in 20 bore and the other in 28. If you like a 20 you will love a 28 and in no time you will be shopping .410's. You will never be sorry that you bought a fine firearm.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I also have a Browning Citori field grade, 12 gauge 26" barrels. I've run 1000's of rounds thru it and never had a problem. I bought it when I was 25 for $899 and it is probably the last shotgun I'll need to buy.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Loved my beretta


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

have you shot either one? Does one fit you better than the other?


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

If you're sold on these two manufacturers, have you considered used? You could probably save a few hundred beans on either of these 2 guns and they would be good as new. Gotta be a few out there.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Make sure which ever you get has 30" tubes, it will make a difference pointing and tracking. Another option is a 12 gauge and a 20 gauge tube set for it. I have a set of Briley's for my Browning Golden Clays and they work well. Same gun, same fit, same weight, just shoots different gauge.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

26" barrels isn't the way to go for Dove and pass shooting. As stated above, 30" or 28" minimum.
26" is for jump shooting upland game. I have a Ithaca double 12 ga with 26" barrels that was deadly on upland game. Did a lot of skeet shooting with my Browning OU four barrel set that had 30" barrels. Skeet is much like pass shooting that requires tracking and follow through.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

This one looks nice. I love my CZ 12 semi


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Hahahaha! Don't get 26" barrels for doves!!!! Lol


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Minnowhead said:


> Hahahaha! Don't get 26" barrels for doves!!!! Lol


Yeah! You need a real tight pattern for those bruisers!
I'd ask the OP what prices he is looking at. Quite a few years ago, the local Gander Mtn used gun shop was filled with "barely used" Beretta Silver Pigeons for under a Grand! Unfortunately, I didn't hop on one and have regretted it ever since! That would have been my dream grouse gun! Another bruiser that demands a long barrel and tight choke!


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

With a shotgun wing shooting you must find a gun that fits you. I have wasted my money on both of what you've talked of. Shortdrift is spot on 28in or better. I shoot a krieghoff model 32 7 barrel set in 12,20,28,410 all 28 in, 12 in 30 in, 12 in 32 and my doubles in 12 by 34. Just find a gun that fits you, go to gun clubs and make friends and ask to shoot their guns and they'll be more than glad to let you do it. Hope you find what fits you. Bruce


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

Take a look at the Tri-star line.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd have to vote for the Citori. Mine is in 12 guage with 28" barrels & the older Invector choke tubes. It's an 8lb gun but I like it. There is a newer version of the Citori that weighs around 6 3/4 lbs (I think) & the barrels are backbored differently to keep it relatively soft shooting. The lighter gun appeals to me since I'm approaching retirement age.


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Darron said:


> Looking at purchasing a new ou 20ga here soon and I have narrowed it down to the browning 725 citori or the beretta silver pigeon 1. Both feel great. Opinions? Thoughts? Will be used mostly for dove hunting.


Why are you not considering a semi auto ? I'm also looking but for Grouse.


----------

